# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - kesäkuu 2011

## 339-DF

Väliaikaisen raitiolinjan 5 ensimmäinen vuoro 121 lähti Kauppatorilta aikataulun mukaan 6.6.2011 klo 6:00. Vuorossa oli vaunu 162.

Aamulla linjalla olivat lisäksi vaunut 154 (vuoro 122) ja 151 (vuoro 124).

----------


## NS

Aamukymmenen aikaan havaitsin että pysäkkien elektroniset näytöt Aleksilla ja Mikonkadulla oli päivitetty näyttämään myös linjan 5 seuraavien vuorojen saapumisajat, eli niihin oli liimattu uudet numeropaneelit määränpääteksteineen. Rautatieaseman pysäkillä ei näkynyt viitoslinjan lähtöjä, sillä siellä näytön kaikki neljä riviä (linjat 3B, 3T, 6 ja 9) olivat jo käytössä. (Aleksiltahan poistui linjan 4T rivi, joka korvattiin linjalla 5.) Paristokäyttöiset pikkunäytöt mm. Katajanokalla näyttivät sekä linjan 3T että 4 seuraavat lähdöt. Linjan 1 käytöstä poistetulla pysäkillä Senaatintorilla paristonäyttö kehotti katsomaan aikataulua.

Perinteiset (ei elektroniset) pysäkkikyltit Aleksilla suunnassa kohti keskustaa näyttivät sangen mielenkiintoisilta, sillä niihin oli merkitty linja 3T kahdesti. Yhdessä liuskassa luki "3T Eläintarha" ja toisessa "3T Kamppi Töölö". Elektronisessa näytössä puolestaan luki "3T Töölö Kallio",  eli kolme erilaista merkintätapaa yhdellä ja samalla pysäkillä.

Elektronisiin näyttöihin Mikonkadulla ja Aleksilla oli mielestäni fiksusti merkitty viitoslinjan kohdalle "5 Kauppatori Kaivopuisto", mutta sen sijaan pysäkkiliuskaan painettu "5 Kauppatori" on hieman harhaanjohtava, sillä se ei kerro linjan jatkuvan Kauppatorilta eteenpäin. Esimerkiksi Rautatieaseman pysäkillä vain kartasta näkee että viitonen jatkaa Kauppatorilta eteenpäin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:24 ----------

Havainto 6.6. n. klo 11: Linjan 1 Variotram oli Kaivokadulla Ateneumin edessä keula kohti Hakaniemeä. Vaunu oli siis jonkinlaisella pidennetyllä reitillä, koska oli ohittanut uuden päätepysäkkinsä Mikonkadulla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aamukymmenen aikaan havaitsin että pysäkkien elektroniset näytöt Aleksilla ja Mikonkadulla oli päivitetty näyttämään myös linjan 5 seuraavien vuorojen saapumisajat, eli niihin oli liimattu uudet numeropaneelit määränpääteksteineen.


Kiva, että nuo on pantu toimimaan kunnolla. Vielä aamulla näytöt olivat osin pimeinä ja/tai niissä pyöri outoja harakanvarpaita alimmalla tekstirivillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Illalla 6.6. tuli vielä vastaan vaunu 164 (Tuc) linjalla 5. Lie vuorosta 123, joka aloittaa ykkösellä ja tulee aamuruuhkan jälkeen viitoselle. Vaikka voihan kyseessä olla myös vaununvaihto joko vuorosta 121 tai 122. 124 joka tapauksessa oli tuohon aikaan jo hallissa.

----------


## aki

7.6

Ludde 150 tuli vastaan manskulla puoliltapäivin, tilausajossa tietenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Linjalla 1 näkyy vähän kaikenlaisia tekstejä. Pysäkkikilvissä ja pysäkkien minuuttinäytöissä määränpää on Rautatientori, mikä minusta on ihan oikein. Mutta vastaantulleissa Varioissa lukeekin Rautatieasema ja ruotsiksi Järnvägsstatione, koska viimeinen kirjain ei mahdu näyttöön. (Järnvägstorget kyllä mahtuisi.) Helsingissähän on kyllä tuonniminen pysäkki, mutta sinne linja 1 ei aja.

Ja tänään 7.6. oli vuorossa 102 Samsung-manne 153, jossa tietysti lukee nauhakilvissä Kauppatori <-> Käpylä, vaikka vaunu ei kulje Kauppatorille. Manneihin ei toki kannata kesäksi muuttaa nauhatekstejä, mutta sanomattakin on selvää, ettei manneja missään tapauksessa pitäisi myöskään sijoittaa ykköselle, kun tekstit kerran ovat väärät.

Johdonmukaisuudessa olisi nyt aika lailla parantamisen varaa.

----------


## NS

> Mutta vastaantulleissa Varioissa lukeekin Rautatieasema ja ruotsiksi Järnvägsstatione, koska viimeinen kirjain ei mahdu näyttöön.


Itse asiassa niissä lukee ruotsiksi "Järnvägstatione", eli sen lisäksi ettei viimeinen kirjain mahdu näyttöön, niin sana on virheellisesti kirjoitettu yhdellä s-kirjaimella. Sama virhe on esiintynyt kautta vuosien useasti vaunujen sisänäytöissä.




> Johdonmukaisuudessa olisi nyt aika lailla parantamisen varaa.


Olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä! Voi meitä pedantteja.  :Redface:

----------


## JE

Siltä varalta ettei missään vielä ole mainittu: huomattavaan osaan HKL:n linjaliikenteen raitiovaunuista on ilmestynyt HSL:n logo. Eli piparkakku ja kuntayhtymän kirjaintunnus koristavat vaunun nokkaa sekä lukuisissa Variotram-vaunuissa että huomattavassa määrässä korkealattiaisia nivelvaunuja.

----------


## NS

Havainto 8.6.2011: Lähes kaikkiin raitiovaunuihin on lisätty valkoinen HSL-tunnus teksteineen. Se sijaitsee nivelvaunuissa etuikkunan alla vasemmalla ja Vario-vaunuissa vasemman etulampun oikealla puolella. Lisäksi tunnus löytyy ainakin nivelvaunujen kyljistä - muistaakseni vaunujen ovipuolelta. Manneista en tehnyt havaintoa.

Olisikohan tämä syy siihen ettei korkealattiaisuudesta kertovaa porrassymbolia ole vieläkään - monen kuukauden odottelun jälkeen - ilmestynyt NrI-vaunujen keuloihin? Nyt vaikuttaisivat keulat olevan niin täynnä tavaraa ettei sinne mitään porrassymbolia enää mahdukaan. Harmillista.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Havainto 8.6.2011: Lähes kaikkiin raitiovaunuihin on lisätty valkoinen HSL-tunnus teksteineen. Se sijaitsee nivelvaunuissa etuikkunan alla vasemmalla ja Vario-vaunuissa vasemman etulampun oikealla puolella. Lisäksi tunnus löytyy ainakin nivelvaunujen kyljistä - muistaakseni vaunujen ovipuolelta. Manneista en tehnyt havaintoa.


Valitettavaa. On kyllä harvinaisen ruma ilmestys valkoinen HSL-logo niin Varion kuin nivelvaunun keulassa. Mielestäni jos näitä HSL-logoja on nyt sitten pakko liimailla, niin laitettaisiin ne siististi HKL-logojen viereen tai alle eikä tehtäisi vaunuista tällaista sillisalaattia merkintöjen suhteen.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, tuo HSL:n logon toteutustapa ratikoissa on kyllä harvinaisen ruma ja epäonnistunut. Eilen näin vaunussa 75 ekaa kertaa.

Se on minusta ihan OK, että tilaaja eli HSL logoineen näkyy jollain tavalla vaunujen kyljissä, tai vaikka nokassakin, jos logolle löytyy tuulilasin alta sopivasti tilaa. Mutta hiukan vaivaa voisi nähdä toteutuksen osalta eikä lätkiä sinne jotain kaapin pohjalta löytyneitä valmiita tarroja. Vähimmäisvaatimuksena nyt ainakin se, että väri vastaa samaa keltaista sävyä, jota käytetään ko. vaunutyypin järjestysnumeroissa ja keltaisessa muutenkin. Eikä olisi pahitteeksi, jos logon koko haettaisiin vastaavan HKL-logon, Helsingin vaakunan tai muun vastaavan perusteella.

----------


## NS

> Lisäksi tunnus löytyy ainakin nivelvaunujen kyljistä - muistaakseni vaunujen ovipuolelta.


Tämä olikin itseltäni virheellinen havainto, sillä nyt illalla tarkistin ettei HSL-tunnuksia ole muualla kuin vaunujen keuloissa. Olen samaa mieltä siitä että ne pilaavat vaunujen ulkonäön.

Havaintoja 8.6.2011: Kulttuuriratikka oli klo 21.06 Kauppatorilta lähtevässä linjan 5 vuorossa, joka ajaa Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä Koskelan halliin. Onkohan normaalia että kulttuurivaunu on liikkeellä vielä yhtä myöhään? Linjalla jatkoi vielä tämän jälkeen yksi Manne ja MLNRV 105. Huomasin myös eilen ja tänään, ettei Kauppatorin elektroninen pysäkkinäyttö näytä lainkaan niitä vitoslinjan vuoroja, jotka ajavat halliin R:aseman pysäkiltä, vaikka ne ennen sitä kiertävät normaalisti Kaivopuiston kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Havaintoja 8.6.2011: Kulttuuriratikka oli klo 21.06 Kauppatorilta lähtevässä linjan 5 vuorossa, joka ajaa Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä Koskelan halliin. Onkohan normaalia että kulttuurivaunu on liikkeellä vielä yhtä myöhään?


Ei se ainakaan alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan ole normaalia. Mutta kyllä siinä vaununvaihtamisessakin on hommaa, kun ensin pitää tuoda Silakka Koskelasta johonkin, siirtää matkustajat sinne, ajaa alkuperäinen vaunu Koskelaan ja tehdä taas kahden tunnin päästä sama homma uudelleen.

Kaiken huippu on se, ettei vaununvaihdolle oikein ole loogista paikkaa missään. Rautatieasema kai olisi paras, mutta se on niin vilkas paikka, että aika taikuri saa olla, että saa vaunun sinne oikeaan väliin. Jos taas vie vaihtovaunun KT:lle, niin siinähän se vaihtovaunu ajaa sitten lähes täyden lenkin vitosta tyhjänä kun yrittää päästä pois linjalta ja Koskelaan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kaiken huippu on se, ettei vaununvaihdolle oikein ole loogista paikkaa missään. Rautatieasema kai olisi paras, mutta se on niin vilkas paikka, että aika taikuri saa olla, että saa vaunun sinne oikeaan väliin. Jos taas vie vaihtovaunun KT:lle, niin siinähän se vaihtovaunu ajaa sitten lähes täyden lenkin vitosta tyhjänä kun yrittää päästä pois linjalta ja Koskelaan.


Toimivin ratkaisu voisi olla vaihtovaunun vieminen Kolmikulman ohitusraiteelle ja siirtyä sieltä liikenteenohjauksen avulla samaan aikaan vuorovaunun kanssa YT:n pysäkille. Liikennettä on toki Erottajankin seutuvilla sen verran runsaasti, että  väliin pujahtaa helposti ylimääräinen vaunu, mutta onneksi YT:n pysäkille mahtuu kerrallaan kolme vaunua.

----------


## zige94

> Jos taas vie vaihtovaunun KT:lle, niin siinähän se vaihtovaunu ajaa sitten lähes täyden lenkin vitosta tyhjänä kun yrittää päästä pois linjalta ja Koskelaan.


Mikonkatu? Pysäkki ei ole kauhean iso, yksi vaunu kerrallaan mahtuu, mutta vitosen suuntaan on kuitenkin 3T:llä 10min välein vaan.

----------


## NS

Tänään 9.6.2011 n. klo 10.30 bongattu ensimmäistä kertaa Variotram linjalla 5. Eikös alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan Varioita pitänyt nähdä linjalla vain viikonloppuisin? Samaan aikaan linjalla oli myös mm. kulttuurivaunu.

----------


## rvk1249

> Toimivin ratkaisu voisi olla vaihtovaunun vieminen Kolmikulman ohitusraiteelle ja siirtyä sieltä liikenteenohjauksen avulla samaan aikaan vuorovaunun kanssa YT:n pysäkille. Liikennettä on toki Erottajankin seutuvilla sen verran runsaasti, että  väliin pujahtaa helposti ylimääräinen vaunu, mutta onneksi YT:n pysäkille mahtuu kerrallaan kolme vaunua.


Näin on suunniteltu tehtävän. Kulttuurivaunua ei vaihdeta kesken päivää linjalle, eikä sieltä pois. Eli aamusta iltaan ti, ke ja to.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kulttuurivaunua ei vaihdeta kesken päivää linjalle, eikä sieltä pois.


Hyvä näin. Toivottavasti Silakka jaksaa!

----------


## Kaid

Tänään iltapäivällä (kello 15 tienoilla) silakka vaikutti olevan viitosella "ylimääräisenä" vuorona (tai sitten aikataulut olivat muuten vaan vahvasti sekaisin), sillä se saapui Kauppatorin pysäkille vain pari minuuttia edellisen vuoron jälkeen (vaunu 162) ja lähti välittömästi eteenpäin. Hetkistä myöhemmin tuli Aleksilla vastaan seuraava viitonen, joka kaikesta päätellen kulki aikataulun mukaan 162:sta seuraavassa vuorossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään iltapäivällä (kello 15 tienoilla) silakka vaikutti olevan viitosella "ylimääräisenä" vuorona (tai sitten aikataulut olivat muuten vaan vahvasti sekaisin), sillä se saapui Kauppatorin pysäkille vain pari minuuttia edellisen vuoron jälkeen (vaunu 162) ja lähti välittömästi eteenpäin. Hetkistä myöhemmin tuli Aleksilla vastaan seuraava viitonen, joka kaikesta päätellen kulki aikataulun mukaan 162:sta seuraavassa vuorossa.


Oliskohan Silakka vaan laiska? Sama nimittäin tapahtui myös tänä aamuna noin 9:40 aikoihin Makasiiniterminaalin kohdalla. Perässä tuleva vaunu oli muuten Nr, ei manne.

Vitosen päättäri on muuten tästä aamusta alkaen Olympiaterminaalilla. Asiasta on tiedotettu kuljettajia aamulla.

----------


## Kaid

Hmm, minun havainnoidessani Silakan perässä tullut vaunu oli Vario...

162 seisoi Kauppatorilla useamman minuutin päättärillä (ja tarjosi hyviä kuvakulmia), eli ilmeisesti tieto siirtyneestä päättäristä ei ole ilmeisesti ehtinyt kaikille? Väärä päättäri voisi selittää omista havainnoistani 162:n ja Silakan lyhyen välin, muttei Silakan ja Varion lyhyttä väliä. Lähdin Kauppatorilta samaan aikaan Silakan kanssa (eri suuntiin) ja Vario tuli vastaan Aleksin ja Unioninkadun risteyksessä. Enkä takuulla kävellyt tuota korttelinväliä lähemmäs kymmentä minuuttia.

----------


## 339-DF

Jaa-a, ota nyt noista selvää... Siellähän kyllä vaihdetaan vaunuja päivällä linjojen 1 ja 5 välillä, ja juuri vaihtajien pitäisi minusta olla ei-manneja (koska mannejen nauhakilvissä on ykkösellä väärä määränpää). Selittäisikö se tuon vaihdoksen? Tai sitten siellä vaan on joku vaunu hajonnut päivän mittaan.

Nyt kun sanot, niin voi se olla niinkin ettei se OLY:n ajantasaus ole vielä voimassa. Sain itse tiedon siitä eilen ja sen mukaan uuden järjestelyn piti alkaa tänä aamuna. Koskelassa on myös kuljettajille asiasta kertova tiedote. Mutta vaikka luin tiedotteen tänään iltapäivällä niin en nyt mene vannomaan, lukiko siinä, että uusi systeemi alkaa heti. Kuitenkin minulle jäi se kuva, että uusi järjestely alkaa saman tien. Tiedotteessa luki vielä, että pysäkkiaikataulut (yleisölle) uudistettaisiin kun ehditään.

Tänään klo 15:45 aikoihin lähti myös Paavalin silmukasta Nr linjalle 8. En tiedä, missä se oli kupannut. Meklun ruuhkissako vaan? Aamulla Meklu muuten oli todella ruuhkainen vielä yhdeksän jälkeen. Johtuisiko Ruoholahdenkadun poikkeusjärjestelyistä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta vaikka luin tiedotteen tänään iltapäivällä niin en nyt mene vannomaan, lukiko siinä, että uusi systeemi alkaa heti. Kuitenkin minulle jäi se kuva, että uusi järjestely alkaa saman tien.


Juuh, perjantaina pitäisi alkaa tämän OLY:n ajantasauksen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Pe 10.6. wanha kunnon H-1 näkyi ajelevan Mäkelänkadulla Käpylän suunnasta klo 12:10.  :Smile:

----------


## aulis

> Jos taas vie vaihtovaunun KT:lle, niin siinähän se vaihtovaunu ajaa sitten lähes täyden lenkin vitosta tyhjänä kun yrittää päästä pois linjalta ja Koskelaan.


Kyllähän Kauppatorilla voi ajaa 1:n päättärille tai sitten normaalille pysäkille josta 0-raidetta Senaatintorin suuntaan. Vai eikö nollaraide ole enää ajokunnossa?

----------


## Miuge

On kunnossa, mutta Katariinankadulla ei ole tällä hetkellä kiskoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

La 11.6.

HKL 104, 151, 162 / 5
HKL 154 / 7A

----------


## aulis

> On kunnossa, mutta Katariinankadulla ei ole tällä hetkellä kiskoja.


Ai niin, totta, unohdin koko jutun  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

Iltapäivällä linjalla 5 näkyi yksi vario, yksi välipala ja yksi manne. Kirjavaa kalustoa.

----------


## Jusa

> Iltapäivällä linjalla 5 näkyi yksi vario, yksi välipala ja yksi manne. Kirjavaa kalustoa.


Aamupäivällä oli NR1 58

***********

Onko viitosella ollut matkustajia?

----------


## Salomaa

Olen ollut keskustassa usein ja ajoin itse viitosen ekana ajopäivänä.  Ihmettelin että matkustajat oliva t heti löytäneet vitosen.  Ihan sama tilanne tänää n ja muina päivvinä, vitosessa näyttää olevan matkustajia runsaasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen ollut keskustassa usein ja ajoin itse viitosen ekana ajopäivänä.  Ihmettelin että matkustajat oliva t heti löytäneet vitosen.  Ihan sama tilanne tänää n ja muina päivvinä, vitosessa näyttää olevan matkustajia runsaasti.


Minustakin vaikuttaa siltä, että vitosella on mukavasti matkustajia. Sanoisin jopa että yllättävän runsaasti.

----------


## zige94

> Olen ollut keskustassa usein ja ajoin itse viitosen ekana ajopäivänä.  Ihmettelin että matkustajat oliva t heti löytäneet vitosen.  Ihan sama tilanne tänää n ja muina päivvinä, vitosessa näyttää olevan matkustajia runsaasti.


Voi kyllä johtua siitä että HSL on tiedottanut jo kuukauden aikasemmin ennen kesäliikennöinnin alkua asiasta.

----------


## risukasa

13.6.2011 Eilen yhdentoista nurkilla tuli vastaan Kurvissa huoltovaunu 2010 + tavaravaunu, matkalla kohti Hakaniemeä. Ilmeisesti kiskojen kuljetukseen hankittu kyseinen vaunu?

----------


## JE

Tuon vaunun salaisuus selviää nyt täältä:

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis111.htm

Vaunu oli liikenteessä ensi kerran 1.6.2011 Vallilan hallin pihalla H-1:n vetämänä, ja eilen alkoivat koeajot rataverkolla. Tästedes vetovaununa toimii HKL 2010.

----------


## Jusa

> Vaunu oli liikenteessä ensi kerran 1.6.2011.


Kyllä tuossa Stadin Ratikan avoperävunussa on paremmat penkit.  :Laughing:

----------


## risukasa

> Tuon vaunun salaisuus selviää nyt täältä:


Tänään tiedotettiin asiasta kuljettajillekin. Laitteen lempinimi on "heinähäkki". Kuulemma saattaa olla käytössä myös liikennöintiaikaan, kuten eilen olikin.

----------


## JE

Lähtökohta on, että vaunun kanssa lähdetään linjalle siinä yhdentoista tienoilla. Kovin kauas Vallilasta ei siihen aikaan vielä pääse risteämättä linjoja joita siihen aikaan illasta vielä liikennöidään.

----------


## Compact

> Tänään tiedotettiin asiasta kuljettajillekin. Laitteen lempinimi on "heinähäkki". Kuulemma saattaa olla käytössä myös liikennöintiaikaan, kuten eilen olikin.


Kehottasin stadilaisia tutustumaan tarkemmin sanaan mitä "heinähäkki" tarkoittaa. Tuo avovaunu on just nimenomaan kaikkea muuta kuin "heinähäkki". Ehdottaisin lempinimeksi vaikka sukellusvenettä, zeppeliiniä tai vaikka kataista. Mutta heinähäkki - ei tuo käy edes sellaisen pohjarakenteeksi.

----------


## Piirka

> Tuo avovaunu on just nimenomaan kaikkea muuta kuin "heinähäkki". Ehdottaisin lempinimeksi vaikka sukellusvenettä, zeppeliiniä tai vaikka kataista. Mutta heinähäkki - ei tuo käy edes sellaisen pohjarakenteeksi.


Lavettiketjultahan tuo häkkyrä näyttää - ilmiselvä Lapamato ja raitioverkko joutuu madotuskuurille.  :Razz:

----------


## iiko

> Lavettiketjultahan tuo häkkyrä näyttää - ilmiselvä Lapamato ja raitioverkko joutuu madotuskuurille.


Mä taas luulin, että nyt ne ovat vihdoinkin keksineet toimivan Varion...

----------


## Compact

> Mä taas luulin, että nyt ne ovat vihdoinkin keksineet toimivan Varion...


Variota tuossa lapamadossa on jotakin: pyöränrenkaat.

----------


## Albert

15.06.: HKL 98 Koskelan ratapihalla perä tiukasti pressulla? peitettynä.
Kolariko?

----------


## risukasa

> 15.06.: HKL 98 Koskelan ratapihalla perä tiukasti pressulla? peitettynä.
> Kolariko?


Pari viikkoa sitten hallista lähtevästä vaunusta pettivät jarrut ja syntyi peräänajo havaituilla seurauksilla Kustaa Vaasan tiellä.

----------


## SD202

> Tänään tiedotettiin asiasta kuljettajillekin. Laitteen lempinimi on "heinähäkki". Kuulemma saattaa olla käytössä myös liikennöintiaikaan, kuten eilen olikin.


Rauha "Heinähäkkien" muistolle - ovat jo tehneet pitkän päivätyön Helsingin seudun liikenteessä 1960 -luvun lopusta lähtien:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.saunalahti.fi/sisaarim/wi...t_kaupunki.htm
(Linkki vie erään foorumilaisen jäsenen mainioille kotisivuille, selatkaa hieman alaspäin.)

----------


## Albert

> Pari viikkoa sitten hallista lähtevästä vaunusta pettivät jarrut ja syntyi peräänajo havaituilla seurauksilla Kustaa Vaasan tiellä.


Kiitos, muisti palaa pätkittäin.
Pari mannea, tai ludde ja manne seisoo K_sk_lan "kiertoradan solassa", sattuneesta syystä varmaankin (kun aitaa ei ole). Niillä taitaa olla , kuten HKL 12:lla asiaa m__laam__n.

----------


## Hasse

Eilen 14.06.2011 ilalla kävi H055 autamassa raitiovaunut 206 & 214 Brahenkadun pysäkin kohdilla

----------


## MrArakawa

Liva-päivitysten myötä on vaunujen määränpäänäyttöjen tekstejä muutettu. Esim. ykköset matkaavat tätä nykyä Rautatientorille eli virheellinen Rautatieasema on saatu pois.  Vitosten uusi kilvitys on Keskusta kun aikaisemmin se oli Kauppatori. Lisäksi uusi rv-pysäkki Tehtaanpuisto on nyt ohjelmoitu myös ajosuuntaan I, josta se aikaisemmin puuttui.

----------


## NS

> Vitosten uusi kilvitys on Keskusta kun aikaisemmin se oli Kauppatori.


Mielenkiintoista on että rautatieaseman jälkeen kilvitys näyttäisi olevan "OLYMPIATERM. EIRA" (sanat eri riveillä), eli taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun ratikoiden ulkokilvissä mainitaan samanaikaisesti kahden seuraavan reittipisteen nimet. Tämä on mahdollista siksi että molemmat nimet ovat samat suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, kun terminaali lyhennetään sopivasti. Asiaa!  :Very Happy:

----------


## risukasa

> Mielenkiintoista on että rautatieaseman jälkeen kilvitys näyttäisi olevan "OLYMPIATERM. EIRA" (sanat eri riveillä), eli taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun ratikoiden ulkokilvissä mainitaan samanaikaisesti kahden seuraavan reittipisteen nimet. Tämä on mahdollista siksi että molemmat nimet ovat samat suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, kun terminaali lyhennetään sopivasti. Asiaa!


Tuo on tosiaankin yksi pieni mutta samalla iso juttu. Olisikohan ehkä jonain kauniina päivänä koko linjaston kilvitys menossa uusiksi yhtä toimivin lopputuloksin...? Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja!

----------


## NS

> Tuo on tosiaankin yksi pieni mutta samalla iso juttu.


En voisi olla enemmän samaa mieltä kanssasi. Olen aina ihmetellyt miksi ne kyltit on hankittu, kun niitä ei osata ohjelmoida informatiivisesti. Vitoslinjan ensimmäisten päivien kilvitys Kauppatorille ja Eiraan oli täysi fiasko. Samaa voisi sanoa ajan tasaamisesta Kauppatorilla.

Lisähavaintona kerrottakoon että nyt myös Olympiaterminaalin ja Eiran sairaalan välisellä osuudella ulkokylteissä on kahden seuraavan reittipisteen nimet (Eira ja keskusta). En ole varma eilisillan havainnostani, mutta muistaakseni ensimmäisellä rivillä oli "EIRA KESKUSTA" ja toisella "EIRA CENTRUM". Eiran sairaalan pysäkiltä eteenpäin näytöissä oli vain "KESKUSTA CENTRUM" (sanat eri riveillä).

Tietääkseni sekä Olympiaterminaali että keskusta ovat täysin uusia nimiä ratikoiden ulkonäytöissä. Olympiaterminaali-nimen käytön ymmärrän hyvin, mutta keskusta-sanan käyttö on mielenkiintoinen, sillä sen nimistä pysäkkiä ei ole olemassakaan, ja keskustan sijainti kartalla voi vaihdella paljonkin riippuen siitä keneltä sitä kysyy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisähavaintona kerrottakoon että nyt myös Olympiaterminaalin ja Eiran sairaalan välisellä osuudella ulkokylteissä on kahden seuraavan reittipisteen nimet (Eira ja keskusta). En ole varma eilisillan havainnostani, mutta muistaakseni ensimmäisellä rivillä oli "EIRA KESKUSTA" ja toisella "EIRA CENTRUM". Eiran sairaalan pysäkiltä eteenpäin näytöissä oli vain "KESKUSTA CENTRUM" (sanat eri riveillä).


Jep, ja Eiran ja Keskustan välissä on vielä viiva, molemmilla kielillä. Kyllä nämä uudet tekstit ovat informatiivisempia. Eri juttu sitten, että Olympiaterminaali-nimistä pysäkkiä ei ole olemassa, se on nimeltään Olympialaituri / Olympiakajen. Tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin minusta tuo terminaali on vaunun kilvessä perustellumpi enkä panisi pahakseni, vaikka pysäkin nimi vaihdettaisiin kansalle tutumpaan muotoon.




> Olympiaterminaali-nimen käytön ymmärrän hyvin, mutta keskusta-sanan käyttö on mielenkiintoinen, sillä sen nimistä pysäkkiä ei ole olemassakaan, ja keskustan sijainti kartalla voi vaihdella paljonkin riippuen siitä keneltä sitä kysyy.


Keskustaa ei tosiaan kovin paljon ole käytetty kilvissä tai linjanimissä. Kun linjan 2 reitti vuonna 1995 muuttui niin, että se alkoi kiertää YT:n ja RT:n kautta, linjanimi pysyi edelleen Katajanokka (terminaali) - Linjat -muodossa. Minä siitä aikani narisin HKL:n viestintään, vai olikohan se silloin vielä tiedotus nimeltään. Siihen sitten tulikin tämä Keskusta välietapiksi jossain vaiheessa. Ensimmäinen kerta, kun muistan tämännimisen paikan linjanimestä tai pysäkkikilvistä. Tuo jäi elämään 4T:n aikaankin, eli ellen ihan väärin muista niin KTR:n ja Mastokadun pysäkeillä lukee "Keskusta Munkkiniemi".

Vielä havainto ja mukava kertomus eiliseltä eli la 18.6. Seiskapäivää-manne hajosi Tehtaankadulle Kapteeninkadun pysäkille noin klo 10:30 aikaan. Siinä oli ilmeisesti servovika. Tilanne kesti noin 40 minuuttia, minä aikana perään kertyivät kaikki muut linjan 5 vaunut sekä museoratikka. Olin museoratikan rahastajana, ja siinä sitten raivausautoa odotellessa kadulle tupsahti eräästä rappukäytävästä ullanlinnalaisrouva. Hän ihmetteli, mitä oli tapahtunut, ja siinä keskustellessamme sanoin, että tämä on kyllä ratikoiden huono puoli; kun yksi hajoaa, niin kaikki muutkin jäävät seisomaan. Rouva vastasi salamannopeasti: "Juu, mutta kyllä ne muuten ovat niin kivoja." Olkoon tämä osoituksena siitä, että helsinkiläiset aika estottomasti rakastavat raitiovaunujaan ja niiden huonotkin puolet hyväksytään siinä sivussa itsestäänselvyyksinä, joita ei pahemmin jäädä murehtimaan.

Tilanne muuten ratkesi sitten H055:n myötä, kaipa vaihtoivat kammen paikoilleen ja vaunu jatkoi halliin. Oli sen päivän ainoa manne vitosella, eli loppupäivän linja kulkikin mannetta. Viitonen sitten kulki pitkälle iltapäivään aivan miten sattui, mikä tietysti heijastui museoliikenteeseenkin.

Linjalla 9 olivat eilen Alepa ja Etuovi. 7A:llakin näkyi joku sinertävä manne, en pannut merkille oliko Fazer vai Samsung vai peräti molemmat.

----------


## Kaid

> 7A:llakin näkyi joku sinertävä manne, en pannut merkille oliko Fazer vai Samsung vai peräti molemmat.


Molemmat näyttivät olevan linjalla kun illalla ulkoilin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olen ollut keskustassa usein ja ajoin itse viitosen ekana ajopäivänä.  Ihmettelin että matkustajat oliva t heti löytäneet vitosen.  Ihan sama tilanne tänää n ja muina päivvinä, vitosessa näyttää olevan matkustajia runsaasti.


Mielestäni olisi aika erikoista, jos vitonen ei keräisi runsaasti matkustajia. Nousevathan sen kyytiin nyt kaikki Tehtaankadun matkustajat, kun aikaisemmin massat jakaantuivat tasaisemmin kahteen eri suuntaan kulkevaan kolmoseen sekä vielä ykköseen. Myös Eiran sairaalalla tuntuisi olevan enemmän odottajia vitosen pysäkillä kuin kolmosen uudella pysäkkikorokkeella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mielestäni olisi aika erikoista, jos vitonen ei keräisi runsaasti matkustajia.


Minä pidän silti yllättävänä, että myös rautatieaseman pysäkillä siihen noustaan. Itse olen kerran käyttänyt sitä, ja sillä kerralla näköetäisyydellä 5:n takana tuli myös 3T, mutta erittäin suuri määrä ihmisiä nousi siihen 5:een eikä jäänyt odottamaan tuttua 3T:tä. Tämä tapahtui 8.6.

----------


## iiko

> Minä pidän silti yllättävänä, että myös rautatieaseman pysäkillä siihen noustaan. Itse olen kerran käyttänyt sitä, ja sillä kerralla näköetäisyydellä 5:n takana tuli myös 3T, mutta erittäin suuri määrä ihmisiä nousi siihen 5:een eikä jäänyt odottamaan tuttua 3T:tä. Tämä tapahtui 8.6.


Miksi viitosen käyttäjä tarvitsisi 3T:tä? Ainoastaan jos aikoo ajaa Aleksille Rautatientorilta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi viitosen käyttäjä tarvitsisi 3T:tä? Ainoastaan jos aikoo ajaa Aleksille Rautatientorilta?


No siksi että se viitonen korvaa sen 3T:n ja koska se käyttäjä yleensä on ihan pihalla tällaisista poikkeusreiteistä eikä sillä ole hajuakaan, mihin se viitonen on menossa. Ja ihmetyksen aihe on siis, että nyt moni käyttäjä näyttäisi ihan oikeasti tietävän ja uskaltavan sitä vitosta käyttää.

----------


## Kaid

Veikkaisin syitä olevan kaksi:

A - Suhteellisen hyvä tiedotus.
B - Linjanumeron selkeys. Kun vaunulla on selkeästi normaalista poikkeava numero 5, matkustajat saattavat ihan oikeasti tarkistaa reittikartasta, että minnekkäs tämä viitonen menee. Näin ei takuulla kävisi, jos poikkeuslinjan numerona olisi ollut 3X (tai jotain muuta yhtä nerokasta normaalia poikkeusjärjestelyhöttöä).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eli HKL/HSL:llä on kiitollinen tehtävä luvassa: selvittää, miksi näin hyvin onnistuttiin ja ottaa opiksi.

----------


## SD202

Jottei tämä aihe mene ihan pelkästään linjan 5 puimiseksi, niin laitetaan välin yksi havaintokin... :Wink: 

Ma 20.06: HKL 151 ("Etuovi") / 7A

----------


## NS

Viimeksi tänään Valtioneuvoston linnan kohdalle Aleksille pysäköity auto esti linjojen 4 ja 3T kulun. Viime perjantaina olin ratikan kyydissä, kun kävi samoin, eikä kyseessä ollut kuin normaali henkilöauto. Poikkeusliikennetiedotteiden perusteella ongelma esiintyy samassa paikassa nykyään kovin usein - joskus jopa pari kertaa viikossa. Mututuntumalta uskaltaisin väittää että jalkakäytävää on vahingossa tai "vahingossa" levennetty viime vuonna, kun katu oli auki useita kuukausia putkitöiden vuoksi. Viime talvena ajattelin lumen olevan osasyyllinen ongelmaan, mutta lumien sulaminen ei vaikuta tuoneen asiaan helpotusta. Tilanne on erityisen ongelmallinen nyt kun sekä kolmonen että nelonen ajavat Valtioneuvoston ohi, eivätkä ne pääse Kauppatorille kääntymään.

Onko kukaan muu pannut merkille kyseisen paikan lisääntyneen vikaherkkyyden? Onko kellään faktaa asiasta?

----------


## late-

> Onko kukaan muu pannut merkille kyseisen paikan lisääntyneen vikaherkkyyden? Onko kellään faktaa asiasta?


HKL-Raitioliikenne ja liikennesuunnittelijat ainakin. Ei vain ole lainkaan selvää mitä on tapahtunut. Periaatteessa jalkakäytävän leveys on entisellään. Voi olla, että kiviä ladottaessa reuna on siirtynyt muutaman sentin.

Paikalle on tilattu pysäköintiruutujen maalaus, jos siitä olisi apua. Jos ei auta, ei liene muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin avata kaikki uudelleen ja kaventaa jalkakäytää. Maksaa paljon eikä onnistu hetkessä.

----------


## Kaid

Ja sitten vaihteeksi taas niitä havaintoja. 22. 6.:

1: 154 (Fazer)
7A: 151 (Etuovi) ja 152 (Alepa)
Tilausajossa: 150

151 tuli vastaan helsinkiläisessä multippeliajossa 86:n kanssa ja lähti oikaisemaan Kallion kautta. Kyseinen vaunu tuntuu muutenkin omien havaintojeni perusteella olevan huono pysymään aikataulussa (jopa huonompi kuin muut Mannet). Osaako kukaan sanoa, onko oikeasti näin vai onko kyse vain havainnoitsijan osumisesta havainnoimaan väärään aikaan.

Lisäksi ei-vaunuhavaintona mielenkiintoista säätöä Spårakoffin ja ykkösellä olleen Varion välillä Mikonkadun lenkissä: Edellä ollut Spårakoff ajoi Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun väliselle risteysalueelle päästääkseen takana olleen ykkösen lähtemään linjalle, peruuttaen sitten takaisin pysäkille ja (ilmeisesti) lähtien siitä myöhemmin normaalisti pubeilemaan. Olikohan kysessä suunniteltu vekslaus vai oliko Spårakoff vain saapunut liian aikaisin pysäkille?

----------


## risukasa

> Edellä ollut Spårakoff ajoi Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun väliselle risteysalueelle päästääkseen takana olleen ykkösen lähtemään linjalle, peruuttaen sitten takaisin pysäkille ja (ilmeisesti) lähtien siitä myöhemmin normaalisti pubeilemaan. Olikohan kysessä suunniteltu vekslaus vai oliko Spårakoff vain saapunut liian aikaisin pysäkille?


Tietääkseni Spårakoffin lähtöaika on pari minuuttia ykköstä ennen. Tuo etumatka ei vaan koffille riitä, ja se ehtii ennen Urheilutaloa hidastamaan ykköstä useammalla minuutilla. Koffin kuski teki sitten käytännöllisen ratkaisun ja lähti vähän myöhässä ykkösen perään.

----------


## Albert

27.6.: HKL 150 MS Europan (Kvaerner-Masa Yards 1999, Hapag-Lloyd, lippumaa Bahama)  tilausajossa. Luksusristeilijä (matkustajia max 408, miehistö 285) on Katajanokalla.

Hämeentien sillan peruskorjaus on nyt vaiheessa, jossa kaikki liikenne kulkee raitiovanukaistalla molempiin suuntiin. Siirtyminen ratikkakaistalle sillan päissä on niin hyvin suunniteltu, että bussit eivät tilanpuutteessa pysty kohtaamaan.

----------


## aki

> Hämeentien sillan peruskorjaus on nyt vaiheessa, jossa kaikki liikenne kulkee raitiovanukaistalla molempiin suuntiin. Siirtyminen ratikkakaistalle sillan päissä on niin hyvin suunniteltu, että bussit eivät tilanpuutteessa pysty kohtaamaan.


Tuosta järjestelystä taitaa olla tuntuvaa haittaa raitiolinjoille 6 ja 8, olisiko ollutkin järkevämpää katkaista jommankumman linjan reitti jo Paavalinkirkolle jolloin edes toinen linjoista pysyisi aikataulussaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Tuosta järjestelystä taitaa olla tuntuvaa haittaa raitiolinjoille 6 ja 8, olisiko ollutkin järkevämpää katkaista jommankumman linjan reitti jo Paavalinkirkolle jolloin edes toinen linjoista pysyisi aikataulussaan.


Siinä olisi taas varsinkin kutosen oikaisut vaikeutuneet entisestään, kun vuorovälit Arabiaan olisivat venyneet tolkuttoman pitkäksi ja kasit olisivat seisoneet Paavalilla edessä.

----------


## Safka

30.6. vaunu 221 linjalla 4. Luultavasti vuorossa 48, joka palaa illalla Koskelaan. 6/8:lla puolestaan oli useampikin lyhyt nivel, vaikka linjaparin kaikki vaunut on merkitty matalilla ajettaviksi.

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa) 
71 / 14.09.2010 v.26 @3BT / 31.12.10 v.61 @6/872 / 26.8.2010 v.48 @4T / 5.1.2011 v.1 @1A73 / 25.6.2010 v.62 @6/8 / 10.12.2010 v.86 @974 / 4.5.2010 v.158 @6/8 / 20.12.2010 v.173 @7B75 / 22.10.2010 v.38 @3BT / 16.1.2011 v.37 @3BT76 / 15.12.2008 v.64 @6/8 / 29.5.2009 v.164 @6/877 / 7.11.2009 v.25 @3BT / 17.2.2010 v.95 @1078 / 9.5.2011 v.56 @6/8 / N/A*79* / 9.6.2011 v.32 @3BT / N/A80 / 21.4.2006 v.75 @7B / 18.1.2007 v.158 @681 / 23.4.2011 v.91 @10 / N/A82 / 18.11.2010 v.34 @3BT / 19.2.2011 v.75 @7A*83* / 29.3.2011 v.91 @10 / 13.6.2011 v.20 @3BT84 / 7.12.2009 v.42 @4 / 14.4.2010 v.164 @6/885 / 2.9.2008 v.94 @10 / 28.1.2009 v.164 @6/886 / 16.2.2009 v.140 @4 / 30.6.2009 v.58 @6/887 / N/A / N/A88 / 7.3.2011 v.74 @7A / N/A89 / 8.12.2010 v.53 @6/8 / 16.3.2011 v.39 @3BT90 / 24.4.2010 v.26 @3BT / 14.8.2010 v.97 @1091 / 2.7.2009 v.25 @3BT / 3.11.2009 v.156 @6/892 / N/A / N/A93 / 30.3.2010 v.158 @6/8 / 2.8.2010 v.64 @6/894 / 10.6.2010 v.26 @3BT / 15.10.2010 v.55 @6/895 / N/A / N/A96 / 11.5.2010 v.26 @3BT / 21.8.2010 v.82 @997 / 8.2.2011 v.53 @6/8 / 3.5.2011 v.151 @6/898 / 11.9.2009 v.193 @10 / 27.11.2009 v.74 @7A99 / 6.6.2009 v.177 @7B / 14.11.2009 v.62 @6/8100 / N/A / N/A101 / 12.4.2009 v.29 @3BT / 10.10.2009 v.64 @6/8102 / 21.4.2009 v.52 @6 / 26.9.2009 v.159 @6/8103 / 5.1.2011 v.59 @6/8 / (9.4.2011 tilausajo),11.4.2011 v.55 @6/8104 / 8.11.2010 v.191 @10 / 31.1.2011 v.105 @1A105 / 13.3.2010 v.175 @7B / 27.4.2010 v.141 @4106 / 1.2.2011 v.42 @4 / 23.4.2011 v.83 @9107 / 27.11.2009 v.141 @4 / 17.2.2010 v.102 @1A108 / 4.1.2010 v.97 @10 / 19.3.2010 v.93 @10109 / 27.5.2010 v.38 @3BT / 25.9.2010 v.93 @10110 / 4.10.2009 v.62 @6/8 / 11.12.2009 v.64 @6/8111 / 30.10.2009 v.198 @10 / 23.12.2009 v.165 @6/8112 / 15.10.2009 v.147 @4 / 8.12.2009 v.159 @6/8Saksassa käyneet NrI:t listaa: (numero / viimeksi linjalla ennen Saksaa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla Saksasta tulon jälkeen) 
32 / 15.01.2009 v.101 @1A / 27.11.2009 v.164 @6/840 / 4.6.2009 v.2 @1A / 27.4.2010 v.62 @6/841 / 14.1.2010 v.75 @7A / 4.11.2010 v.62 @6/842 / 13.6.2008 @7B / 23.9.2009 v.58 @6/844 / 6.11.2007 v.83 @7A / 22.1.2009 v.103 @1A52 / 25.5.2008 v.60 @6/8 / 31.7.2009 v.104 @1A54 / 24.3.2009 v.105 @1A / 8.2.2010 v.83 @7A55 / 30.3.2009 v.106 @1A / 27.3.2010 v.27 @3BT56 / 23.3.2010 v.174 @7B / 15.12.2010 v.102 @1A57 / 15.4.2010 v.59 @6/8 / 24.3.2011 v.102 @1A58 / 23.2.2009 v.85 @9 / 4.12.2009 v.38 @3BT59 / 14.9.2009 v.51 @6/8 / 20.7.2010 v.29 @3BT64 / 6.5.2010 v.171 @7B / N/A65 / 13.11.2009 v.77 @7A / 5.10.10 v.173 @7B66 / 17.8.2009 v.176 @7B / 29.6.2010 v.44 @4T69 / 13.9.2007 v.174 @7B / 10.8.2009 v.76 @7A70 / 13.6.2008 @1A / 15.10.2009 v.159 @6/8Suomessa korjatut NrI:t listaa: (numero / viimeksi linjalla ennen TK / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla TK:sta tulon jälkeen) 
33 / 2.6.2005 v.155 @6 / 31.1.2006 v.163 @7A46 / 18.10.2005 v.103 @1A / 9.9.2006 v.62 @7A67 / 15.6.2006 v.85 @8 / 6.11.2007 v.102 @1A

----------


## NS

> 30.6. vaunu 221 linjalla 4. Luultavasti vuorossa 48, joka palaa illalla Koskelaan.


Vahvistan että oli (kyltin mukaan) vuorossa 48.

----------


## NS

> 30.6. vaunu 221 linjalla 4. Luultavasti vuorossa 48, joka palaa illalla Koskelaan. 6/8:lla puolestaan oli useampikin lyhyt nivel, vaikka linjaparin kaikki vaunut on merkitty matalilla ajettaviksi.


Katsoin SRS:n uutissivujen kautta löytyvistä vuorokohtaisista aikatauluista, että vaunuja kierrätetään Töölön ja Koskelan hallien välillä linjojen 3B/T ja 4 välityksellä siten, että linjalta 3B/T kolme vuoroa ajaa iltaisin Töölön halliin ja linjalta 4 vastaavasti kolme vuoroa yöllä Koskelan halliin. Olisikohan vaunu 221 lipsahtanut eilen kolmoselle väärään vuoroon ja siten löytänyt tiensä Töölöön yöksi, vai onkohan se eksynyt neloslinjalle jotain muuta kautta? Lienee ensimmäinen päivä lähes vuoteen kun linjalla 4/10 on Vario, mikäli mahdollisia koulutusajoja ei huomioida.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Siirtyminen ratikkakaistalle sillan päissä on niin hyvin suunniteltu, että bussit eivät tilanpuutteessa pysty kohtaamaan.


Tämä ongelma havaittiin nopeasti ja asvaltiramppeja pidennettiin, jotta bussit ja kuorma-autot pääsevät nousemaan ratikkakaistalle tarpeeksi loivasti eikä vastaantulevaa liikennettä tarvitse odottaa.

----------


## vristo

Mitähän ovat se Karia-vaunu sekä ne viher-keltaiset välipala-mannet, jotka ovat Koskelan hallin takana? Niissä on kyljissään melkoiset graffitit. Näkyvät hyvin Koskelantien ja Lahdenväylän liittymän kohdalta.

----------


## Albert

> Mitähän ovat se Karia-vaunu sekä ne viher-keltaiset välipala-mannet, jotka ovat Koskelan hallin takana? Niissä on kyljissään melkoiset graffitit. Näkyvät hyvin Koskelantien ja Lahdenväylän liittymän kohdalta.


HKL 11, 161 ja 163. On ollut SRS-uutisissakin maininta, mutta siellä ei käytetä ja toivottavasti täälläkään ei käytettäisi tuota g -alkuista sanaa.
Ruotsalaisella SSS-forumilla esimerkiksi tuo on myös käytäntönä.

----------


## vristo

> On ollut SRS-uutisissakin maininta, mutta siellä ei käytetä ja toivottavasti täälläkään ei käytettäisi tuota g -alkuista sanaa.
> Ruotsalaisella SSS-forumilla esimerkiksi tuo on myös käytäntönä.


Tuota käytäntö en tunnekaan. Mitä sanaa sitten käytetään? Töherrys, vai mikä?

----------


## Albert

> Tuota käytäntö en tunnekaan. Mitä sanaa sitten käytetään? Töherrys, vai mikä?


Kun emme halua antaa vinkkiä hakukoneille ja niistä edelleen niille rikollisille, niin vaikka töh***ys.
Ruotsissa se on jotain kl***er tai sinnepäin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hinausvaunu veti eilen välipalallista 78:aa ulos Vallilan varikolta.

----------

